# All ages instead of puppy food?



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

My breeder recommended using an "all ages" food, specifically Life's Abundance for my Spoo puppy. She said puppy food causes them to grow too fast and causes problems with bones/joints. Has anyone here used an all ages food with their larger breed dogs? What do you think? I have been using the Canidae all ages because the other is mail order only.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

fuzzymom said:


> My breeder recommended using an "all ages" food, specifically Life's Abundance for my Spoo puppy. She said puppy food causes them to grow too fast and causes problems with bones/joints. Has anyone here used an all ages food with their larger breed dogs? What do you think? I have been using the Canidae all ages because the other is mail order only.


I switched Lou to all ages food at 4 or 5 months old, I believe that theory 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heyyoutoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I've been feeding Fromms Gold Large Breed Puppy food. I thought the LBP foods were supposed to curtail fast growth. Am I misinformed?


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

heyyoutoo said:


> I've been feeding Fromms Gold Large Breed Puppy food. I thought the LBP foods were supposed to curtail fast growth. Am I misinformed?


I don't know. I got Sage at 10 weeks and she was already feeding him the all ages food. She doesn't feed puppy food at all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Monster has been on all life stages since we got him at 8 weeks. He is about 26 inches tall and just over 60 pounds at 11 months so I think he qualifies as a larger puppy... This thread has some good information in it that can help you decide what to feed all life or large breed puppy.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> Monster has been on all life stages since we got him at 8 weeks. He is about 26 inches tall and just over 60 pounds at 11 months so I think he qualifies as a larger puppy... This thread has some good information in it that can help you decide what to feed all life or large breed puppy.


Great link. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My toys have been on all ages food since 9 or 10 weeks old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Glad to see this topic as I have also been wondering what is best to feed my Spoo when I get her. She is on Kirkland puppy at the breeder's, Halona I rotate brands and proteins, right now she is on Taste of the Wild SouthWest (my holistic vet recommends rotating between high quality foods if you are going to do kibble, since different protein sources have different trace nutrients. Never raised a large breed dog from a young puppy before - but with the smaller breeds I have always fed puppy until 3-4 months then transition to an all life stage food. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

